# MASSIVE Migration over S. ND



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're hunting in S. ND in corn country and it's NON-STOP flights high and trucking south.

Good luck boys down south - they're on their way big time.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

In my back yard :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

does anyone knoiw if there going to stick around south dakota are keep going idk how much snow north of us got


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

snowhunter16 said:


> does anyone knoiw if there going to stick around south dakota are keep going idk how much snow north of us got


Let me go check my crystal ball... :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

My guess they are piling into Sand Lake big time


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I have been out getting rid of this white stuff from my sidewalk and driveway for the past 4 hours, and it has been non stop whites, blacks and whatever flying the river way up high and heading south. I sure wish the weather would have cooperated for a few more weeks, but that is ole mother nature. It would have been fun to see how many birds would have piled in?? I wonder how the ditch chickens are holding up? My guess is that they took it hard. If you deer hunters see lots of those ditch chickens frozen dead post up.

Ima870man


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow...crazy how everything can change so quick. You guys arent done yet...you still got some to the north of ya :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

g/o said:


> My guess they are piling into Sand Lake big time


actually the ones that have been on there have been flying like 15 miles to feed, or all the way to aberdeen. going out tomorrow hopefully to get some new migrators. and the snows been here for about 3 weeks so they have been here for a while in SD.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

My Dad drove back to MN this am and confirmed alot of migrators heading south. He said there were alot feeding though this am. So, a few may be staying - although the temps may force them out.

He said the mallards were absolutely thick in the field!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Was out deer hunting today and saw flock after flock of snows flying high.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

there is a crap ton of snows and blues 40 min west of Sioux Falls just east of Mitchell, I was drivin back from huntin roosters with the family and could not believe how many there were, definetly huntable numbers


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

went down thursday to southern nodak and saw migrators everyday going south into sodak but i hear there are ore birds up north still the roost we were hunting was picking up birds hourly on friday sat didnt see much dropping in 2day hope they can make it till weds when it warms up and opens things up its a 50/50 deal i think going back down 2mrw 2 see and find a feild hpoefuly 4 tuesday lots of birds when we left 2day hunting was tough the birds arent sure if they are going too stay or leave so they wouldnt break up they stayed in big groups and it was tough to even get the juives to break off and look at us but we got birds good luck to everyone and get while the gettn is good they could leave any day :sniper:


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

saw a BUNCH of S&B today, and alot flying in to a few sections i can hunt, so hopefully if all works out, i can shoot a big mixed bag of waterfowl this week.....first time in a long time i have seen this many snows actaully stop and stick around here for a bit. thank god for that last storm that covered everybody....except SE SD!! :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

jmillercustoms said:


> there is a crap ton of snows and blues 40 min west of Sioux Falls just east of Mitchell, I was drivin back from huntin roosters with the family and could not believe how many there were, definetly huntable numbers


Heck, might as well post the gps coordinates. In the future, I would recommend saying SE SD rather than posting an exact location. Too many internet scouters out there.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

SDwaterfowler said:


> Heck, might as well post the gps coordinates. In the future, I would recommend saying SE SD rather than posting an exact location. Too many internet scouters out there.


Send him a PM, or message directly and politely educate him then!

A few migrators yesterday moving through, otherwise it's pretty quiet compared to Saturday.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sunday I saw swan pushing hard and heavy through central MN. Flock after flock coming through headed south. Not a good sign this early in November


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

Heck, might as well post the gps coordinates. In the future, I would recommend saying SE SD rather than posting an exact location. Too many internet scouters out there.[/quote]

yeah if you could send me the exact spot i will be out there tomorrow!! :lol: :lol: :beer: :sniper: :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had birds coming in all weekend, the roost we hunted off of Sunday finally froze over. The birds were sitting on the ice.

I was told this morning that Sand Lake is froze over, I haven't confirmed it yet though.

Hunting was generally good, although they are very flocked up.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I had some great hunting on Saturday, lots of birds and with the weather they were coming in low and hungry.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, the hunting on Sunday was outstanding to say the least, but seeing that many swans in one day this early was pretty scary. We don't see that many usually for another week or two atleast. TONS of migrators seen Sunday (Ducks of all variety, Canadas, Snows and Swans)


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

some of the ducks made it south we I know 2 different reserves with over 110,000 ducks on each so there are finally some ducks down here. We had an awsome weekendthis past weekend. Skipped classes on friday and 5 guys one blind killed 30 (mallards, Gads pintails, and Green wings) saterday different spot 3 guys 18 and Sunday 2 guys 10 ducks had to leave early while ducks were still flyin. so some ducks did make it down but alot had to stop shrt cause we did not se a whole lot coin from the north this weekend.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Just let them head my way i can hardly wait. The past years have been horrible maybe this year will be good


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

SDwaterfowler said:


> jmillercustoms said:
> 
> 
> > there is a crap ton of snows and blues 40 min west of Sioux Falls just east of Mitchell, I was drivin back from huntin roosters with the family and could not believe how many there were, definetly huntable numbers
> ...


hell i was just tryin to let some people know where some birds were jeese!... :eyeroll: I dont have the time or money to chase those bastards, thought i would give somebody a heads up, and if it would get ur panties even more in a bunch i COULD give you the GPS coordinates...............


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

jmillercustoms said:


> there is a crap ton of snows and blues 40 min west of Sioux Falls just east of Mitchell, I was drivin back from huntin roosters with the family and could not believe how many there were, definetly huntable numbers


Thanks! :eyeroll: :lol: Just messing, I know where you are talking about though I shot 8 in that area last year in under an hour sitting in the ditch.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Snow goose train over my house tonight in north central ND. Flight after flight bearing SE.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks for the info about the geese 40 min west of sufu i was wondering if theres any on that pond i just havent had the time to run over there been working all the time thanks :sniper:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

jmillercustoms said:


> SDwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > jmillercustoms said:
> ...


Maybe you don't know that there are other people that are already hunting those birds. We put our own windshield time on to find them and don't appreciate someone posting all over the internet about them and having more competition. Sorry for the off-track post, this will be my last post on this subject.

Last Friday and Saturday, there was a big migration over SE SD. Lots of birds flying south. I think a lot of birds bypassed SD altogether. But... there are huntable numbers here now for sure. After the N winds stopped, the birds settled in and have started grouping up into decent huntable concentrations. It is game time!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty decent and consistent migration occuring this afternoon. Wave every 5 minutes moving south once the nw wind picked up. Second biggest migration I've seen this fall.

Also checked out nexrad loop for this afternoon - pretty cool. Spend enough time with it and you'll figure out where they are stopping.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

"I think a lot of birds bypassed SD altogether." Hey, now you know how ND feels when they stop in SD all spring and then fly right over ND.  :beer:  Just thought I had to give some fun loving guff.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

still huntable numbers in ND


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still birds migrating through ND - saw about a half dozen BIG strings this weekend during the day and heard some flocks at night.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

I second that - just saw a long string again this morning.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Found LOTS of birds this past weekend in the south east portion of the state, watched string after string for at least a hour pour into CRP land.. Got 20 miles out of the town we were hunting and never seen another snow though.. Very few darks and alot of mallards.


----------

